# 4/12 Out of Wild Wings



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

We jigged fished (I believe it is SW of Locust?) in 12-14 fow using 3/4 hair jigs, color didn't seem too matter much as we caught them using green, purple and blue. They wanted a light presentation like just a 3 inch bounce off the bottom. I caught 2 just dragging the jig on the bottom. Started fishing about 7am and had a 3 man limit by 8:30. We then decided to troll for 3 hours and not a pullback so about 11:30 we went back to the area we jigged earlier. Quit about 1pm and had caught and released another 12 or so. Thanks for having me along Adam it was a lot of fun.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

What was the size you caught?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

we caught all males from 16.5 to 27.5 inches.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

We fished the same area today, but with a later start. There were guys coming in at 10am as we were just heading out. We caught 1 on the first cast with 2 more shortly after. It seemed the bite shut off after 11:30-12. We ended with 5, one of which was a 13" throwback. Boat on the trailer by 2:30.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

The bite died at 11 for us to we only needed two we fished till like 1 with three hrs with out a fish we came in ate dinner went out at 5 drove out 600 yards caught two in 30 min and caught couple more for fun since we was out there and came back in the game wardens was at wild wings when we came in not sure what they was doing but I seen two of there trucks there


----------



## just is (Nov 19, 2013)

There was about six or eight game warden trucks and one undercover truck. I know this because they accused us of being poachers and double dipping. I had to explain to them that we fish for fun sometimes twice a day and like to catch fish and release them. We pulled two-man limit in the morning at k can then went back out at 4pm just to fun fish. We caught and released 9 more fish during our afternoon trip. The Game warden could not understand that we would spend money to outfit a boat just to catch and release. I am glad that they are there checking for people breaking the law. Just felt like they treated me pretty poorly and accuse me of things I have never done and never will do.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

At least they are doing their job, I assume that you didn't have any keepers on your boat on your 2nd trip.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

1more said:


> At least they are doing their job, I assume that you didn't have any keepers on your boat on your 2nd trip.


We were checked at the ramp yesterday after the boat was loaded. They were very professional and courteous. We fished from 12:30 to 4:00 and took a 3 man limit, we handled a total of 23 legal fish plus several shorts. We fished 16 ft to 13 ft, purple jigs tipped with minnows. Water 48.1 degrees and weather NW @5-10 mph was perfect for jigging.


----------



## just is (Nov 19, 2013)

1more said:


> At least they are doing their job, I assume that you didn't have any keepers on your boat on your 2nd trip.


No fish on the boat for the second trip we caught and released 9 keepers with 3 shorts also released


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

just is said:


> There was about six or eight game warden trucks and one undercover truck. I know this because they accused us of being poachers and double dipping. I had to explain to them that we fish for fun sometimes twice a day and like to catch fish and release them. We pulled two-man limit in the morning at k can then went back out at 4pm just to fun fish. We caught and released 9 more fish during our afternoon trip. The Game warden could not understand that we would spend money to outfit a boat just to catch and release. I am glad that they are there checking for people breaking the law. Just felt like they treated me pretty poorly and accuse me of things I have never done and never will do.


We went last night after my friend got off of work. His brother and one of his friends both limited in the morning. The brothers dock next to each other. The brother that fished in the morning took his neighbor out in the afternoon. When we got in, the G.W.'s were there to meet us. When they were standing on the dock we heard over one of their radios, "not that boat, the Cobia next to them",who were just pulling in. After checking our fish and licenses, they went to the Cobia and immediately accused them of double dipping. When they got the neighbors four fish they came in.
Here's the good part. Initially, they didn't believe that there were two different guys. So they brought a laptop on board to COMPARE DRONE FOOTAGE taken while circling their boat while fishing. When they finally determined that it was obviously two different people they uncorked another one saying "you expect us to believe that you didn't catch at least one of these fish? We hear that all the time." It didn't seem professional at all. We were more than cooperative and were making small talk. I told one of the wardens next to me that I had been to the Maumee in the morning and that it was a complete madhouse. His reply was "oh yeah how many did you catch?" I said, "nice try but I didn't fish."


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

We did get a three man limit but it took three hours to scratch them out. The G.W's said it was one of the better boxes they had seen. We had one dink @ 15.5" and the other fish were all very nice jacks. We fished 11'-14' of water. Mine were caught on a Vibee and my friends caught theirs on purple hair jigs, no minnow.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

You're lucky they didn't ticket you anyhow, and then have to hire a lawyer to prove your innocence. It seems with some wardens we are guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

My Demeyes said:


> You're lucky they didn't ticket you anyhow, and then have to hire a lawyer to prove your innocence. It seems with some wardens we are guilty until proven innocent.


I've already been that route. I won the case in court. A can of worms I won't rehash. I did have to go to court three times before the officer that issued the ticket showed up. What do you think would have happened to me if I hadn't shown up? No one asked for a continuance either. Off topic, the fish are snapping.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

How was it out there today, headed up tomorrow


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

puregreen said:


> How was it out there today, headed up tomorrow


Some quick limits if you were on the right boat.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> We went last night after my friend got off of work. His brother and one of his friends both limited in the morning. The brothers dock next to each other. The brother that fished in the morning took his neighbor out in the afternoon. When we got in, the G.W.'s were there to meet us. When they were standing on the dock we heard over one of their radios, "not that boat, the Cobia next to them",who were just pulling in. After checking our fish and licenses, they went to the Cobia and immediately accused them of double dipping. When they got the neighbors four fish they came in.
> Here's the good part. Initially, they didn't believe that there were two different guys. So they brought a laptop on board to COMPARE DRONE FOOTAGE taken while circling their boat while fishing. When they finally determined that it was obviously two different people they uncorked another one saying "you expect us to believe that you didn't catch at least one of these fish? We hear that all the time." It didn't seem professional at all. We were more than cooperative and were making small talk. I told one of the wardens next to me that I had been to the Maumee in the morning and that it was a complete madhouse. His reply was "oh yeah how many did you catch?" I said, "nice try but I didn't fish."


I am glad they are out there doing there job. There are always a lot of guys out there double dipping, and i hope they get caught.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

dcool said:


> I am glad they are out there doing there job. There are always a lot of guys out there double dipping, and i hope they get caught.


I agree totally but I'm not very fond of being accused of something I didn't do, nor being badgered into admitting it. But drones? Big Brother is watching. You don't have privacy on your own boat.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if anyone was caught doing something they weren't allowed to do?


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I understand completely the need for laws, and enforcement, but I gotta say, not every state cop who sees me feels the need to stop me check my license, question me,......I think they should have to be able to show probable cause to open anything that closed. I know it would make it harder to catch a poacher, but somewhere along the line we need to put a stop to losing our personal rights, aND privacy.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't mind it at all never been harassed been questioned and if I am legal they can do what they feel necessary!!!at the end of the day they are doing a job ,I don't see why people get mad and say they are crossing a line you know it when your approached they may look though the whole boat nothing illegal nothing to worry about


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have now been checked on 5 of my last 7 trips up to Erie dating back to the fall. They are definitely patrolling it hard. I am good every time but surely they are catching some guys with all the short fish around now. I just plan an extra half hour at the ramp now.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't mind being checked. I'm retired and I fish or hunt just about everyday. When I fish in Fremont I park where the officers park. They are brought in from all over the state for this and its a different crew all the time, I expect to be checked and I know they're looking for snagged fish. Don't keepnfoul hooked fish and you shouldn't have a problem. I've been checked at least 15 times on both rivers and at the lake. That, I don't have a problem with it at all.
I grew up in the middle of the cold war and Russia was always used as the example of a society under constant surveylance/sp by their own government. We make them look like rookies. It's not about the enforcement of the laws that bother,it's the way it's done.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't mind being checked at all . But unfortunately the mindset of wildlife officers anymore is that you are doing something wrong and it's there job to find it . 
I've called officers for help or to ask questions and never got a call back . But they sure run ya thru with a fine tooth comb when they check you .


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd like to see as much enthusiasm on our borders and homeland security.


----------



## Crooked Eye (Dec 12, 2015)

I have been checked at least once a year and I have no problem letting the officer go thru my live boxes or my boat. Most of the time they just ask and move on takes about 5 minutes or less. I appreciate their commitment since they have a job to do. Think of it this way how irritating would it make you to be at work looking at all the fish being caught knowing you can't go fishing when you are already that close!  Bottom line I have never got in trouble for doing it right! 
Gotta go fish on!
Capt. Craig


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

If every L.E.O. were allowed to operate without probable cause, like the D.N.R, I promise you a major revolt would take place.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Fishtracker1 said:


> I'd like to see as much enthusiasm on our borders and homeland security.


Apples and oranges... NOT their job.

Try going into Canadian waters without following protocol and see what happens.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

rutnut245 said:


> If every L.E.O. were allowed to operate without probable cause, like the D.N.R, I promise you a major revolt would take place.


Not sure about that.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Today was rough. No fish for us. We couldn't get out to the far reefs, due to the waves. Water was super dirty.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Ok,what do you do if you fish Erie multiple days and stay in a hotel ? If you catch fish the first day, clean them and have them in a cooler in the truck the second day aren't you technically over limit ?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

From what I understand you cannot have them with you, period!!!! The fish have to be kept somewhere else while your at or on the water. I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Fish catch limits are set by politicians, Mahogany Ridge Biologists and unhappy fishermen. Professional College degree biologist would set limits to keep fish populations under control annually. Not by conditions from past years. There are times when fish populations are over populated but outdated regulations do not allow responsible management. Game Wardens are tasked to follow regulations as they are written not even when they are harmful to proper management of the biomass of the lake.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Dawitner said:


> Ok,what do you do if you fish Erie multiple days and stay in a hotel ? If you catch fish the first day, clean them and have them in a cooler in the truck the second day aren't you technically over limit ?


I keep my receipt from my hotel for proof.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

many people travel from out of state to fish ohio waters and take advantage of our daily bag limit.you have to leave a portion of skin to determine species,keep all dated receipts(turnpike,hotel,ramp fees,etc..)and have plenty of witnesses to call,because you will have to call everyone relevant to your cause as interpretations of the daily bag limit is vague at best.bottom line is-get caught with more than your limit and you will have to prove your innocence,as you will probably be deemed guilty until you can prove otherwise.easiest solution is to do away with our daily bag limit as we are the only state in the northern hemisphere that has such this.daily bag limits are deceiving and up for too much personal interpretation.


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Some background. 

Ontario waters of Lake Erie have a possesion limit and daily limit. They are one in the same, meaning at any time you can't have more than 6 walleye (no early spring reduced limit like ohio), regardless if you are on a 2, 4, 6 or however many day trip. Fish in your "possession" at your permanent residence don't count. Again, this is for Ontario.

Ohio does not have a "possession" limit only a daily limit. You won't get a straight answer from a warden as to whether or not you can have more than one days limit outside of your permanent residence. 

As the others have said, in the wardens eyes you are guilty until proven innocent. If you get checked and you have more than the daily limit on your boat, sure thing you will get a ticket. If you get checked at your room/hotel/cabin and you have more than one days limit they will want to see proof as to how many days you have been on your trip. If they are not satisfied with what you produce, probably a ticket. 

As the others have said, keep your accomodation receipts to prove you are on a multiple day trip.

IMO, Ohio should close this confusing loophole and establish a clear daily and possession limit. 

Ohio won't do it because of the tourism dollars involved. If they clarified the law and set a possession limit of only one or two days limit, the state fears less people would come and spend money. Conversely, the state doesn't want to set a high possession limit (as in daily limit x 3, 4, or 5 days, for example) because the in-state fisherman would object loudly. So its left unclear.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

i never boat at the portage lakes anymore went there 3 times got stopped on the water for a safety check 7 times 4 in one day after i got a sticker showing i been checked that is the sherriff though . i have been check for perch limits on erie but never harassed . and once i was check for a limit on atwood no problem until i asked the game wrden why he didnt check the other 2 boats with amishmen on them or menonites he said if he gives them a ticket they wont show up for court . i politely said if i say the same thing and break the law does that mean i dont get a ticket . and i said if you are going to do your job then the same rules have to apply to everyone. i wish i would have written down his name.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

question where is wild wings?


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> You're lucky they didn't ticket you anyhow, and then have to hire a lawyer to prove your innocence. It seems with some wardens we are guilty until proven innocent.


I pull out the cam now.....just to keep everyone honest


----------

